# Hi from Michigan



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww, your dogs are very cute. hehe I like how they're all like posing sleepily haha. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

gotta love the bulldog (is it an English?)


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

yea, he's an English bulldog  He's 4 years old and his name is Meatball. He's my baby.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Aww your doggies are so cute!

Welcome to the HF! I hope things work out next week for you


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to horse forum and Michigan! 

There are a lot less horse people in Michigan it seems. You are about an hour and a half away from me, I'm in Ludington.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea, it seems like MI is a pretty good horse state!

I haven't had a chance to look at any horses in the past week, but this weekend am checking out a mare and a gelding. My job situation may heavily influence my decision, as the gelding is near where I work now, but the mare is near where I *may* be offered another job.

We shall see!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

looking forward to meeting u, n ur cuties


----------

